# Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?



## Charlie1th (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

heute wende ich mich mit einer Frage an euch, die anscheinend so selbstverständlich für jeden gelöst ist, dass Sie noch keiner gestellt hat (jedenfalls habe ich hierzu nichts im Forum gefunden).
Aber als Anfänger darf ich Sie bestimmt stellen.....
Wie kann ich eine automatische Wasserstandsregulierung in meinem Schwimmteich einbauen?
Am liebsten hätte ich einen Fühler der über ein Magnetverschlussventil die Wasserzufuhr öffnet und bei einem von mir festgelegter Wasserstandshöhe wieder schließt.

Oder gibt es da noch bessere Lösungen?

Danke für eure Antworten und Tipps....

Charlie


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo Charlie.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2099
Der Inhalt des Beitrages stammt allerdings nicht von Joachim, sondern von StefanS, welcher leider schon längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv ist.
Nachfragen könnten daher evtl. schwierig werden, aber vielleicht ist es ja schon ausführlich genug.


----------



## drwr (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo Charlie,

die Sache ist relativ einfach.

Du brauchst ein Manetventil ( stromlos zu )  das Du je nach Zulauf an einen Schlauch oder 
die Wasserleitung anschließt. Bei der Stromzuführung schaltest Du den Nullleiter über einen
Schwimmschalter der entsprechend eingestellt bei absinkendem Wasserstand den Stromkreis schließt. Dieser Schwimmschalter muß umgekehrt funktionieren wie der bei der Pumpe.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## CrimsonTide (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Eigentlich ist das ja mit dem Schwimmschalter und dem Magnetventil möglich, aber mein Problem ist wieder, dass der Schwimmschalter ja relativ großen Niveauunterschiede braucht, um aktiv zu werden oder?! Außerdem sind die meisten Schwimmschalter ja recht dick verkabelt und dadurch recht inflexibel ...

Bei mir würd ich gern mit max. 4-5 cm Unterschied das Ein/Aus auslösen! Geht das mit einem Schwimmschalter??


----------



## Charlie1th (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Erstmal velen Dank für die Tipps.
Gibt es da denn nichts zu kaufen ohne basteln zu müssen? Hab da so meine "versicherungstechnischen" Bedenken bei Eigenbau. Außerdem hatte ich nur ein einziges Mal in meinem Leben einen Lötkolben in der Hand und ich denke das war auch das letzte Mal....


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo Charlie,

vielleicht ist das hier das Richtige für Dich:
http://www.boelstorf.de/contents/de/p2362.html

Einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Entschuldigt mal die doofe Frage aber kann man das nicht mit dem Mechanismus einer Toilettenspülung realisieren? :smoki
Letztendlich ist es dort doch das Selbe.
Wenn der Spülkasten voll ist wird der Zufluss gestoppt. Das hätte auch den Vorteil dort keinen Strom zu benötigen, hat ja längst nicht jeder am Teich.


----------



## Charlie1th (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Toller Tipp - Danke !
Zufällig bin ich auch auf einen sehr guten (älteren) Beitrag zu diesem Thema gestoßen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14640/?q=magnetventil+wasserstand

Ich denke damit werde ich es auch probieren


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Dann stell mal Bilder von der Entwicklung ein damit zukünftige Generationen 
es ein wenig einfacher haben 

EDIT
Hier, gerade sowas gefunden
Damit muss es doch einfach umzusetzen sein
http://cgi.ebay.de/Jomo-universal-F..._Garten_Heimwerker_Bad_WC?hash=item1e5a74bb93


----------



## drwr (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo,

so was wie bei der Toilettenspülung also ganz ohne Strom gibt es. Es handelt sich um einen 
Schwimmer der mechanisch den Wasserzulauf sperrt. Ich habe damit allerdings weniger gute Erfahrungen, da der Schwimmer desöfteren hängenblieb so wie dann mein Blick an der Wasserrechnung.
Schwimmschalter gibt es in jeder Größe und für jede Differenz.
Der bei meinem Filterselbstbau ( Bilder im Forum ) ist z.B. klein, zierlich und sehr zuverlässig.
Mechanische Lösungen sind doch anfälliger als stromgesteuert. Außerdem läßt sich per Strom zusätzlich die Zeit steuern, nach der der Zulauf zwangsweise unterbrochen wird 
( grundsätzlich per Zeitsteuerung oder per Relais das runterzählt ).
Gruß Wolfgang

http://www.boelstorf.de/contents/de/p2362.html

der von Christine geht nicht, der schaltet genau verkehrt rum !

Außerdem wenn Du die Teile hast und vorinstallierst schließt Dir das jeder Elektriker in 10 Minuten an.


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

In wie fern ist der Hängengeblieben?


----------



## drwr (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo,

es ist ein mechanisches Teil mit Gestänge, und ein kleiner Ast, ein Blatt etc. hat genügt um den Schwimmer zu blockieren.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## SG3 (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Es gibt ja verschiedene Füllventile. Sieh Dich einfach mal im Baumarkt um. Ich habe mit einem Füllventil noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Testpilot (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist ein mechanisches Teil mit Gestänge, und ein kleiner Ast, ein Blatt etc. hat genügt um den Schwimmer zu blockieren.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Das sollte man auch nicht ins Schmutzwasser hängen 
Am besten am Ende des Filters, wenn dieser es durch seine Bauart zulässt.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Du brauchst doch eh ein Gehäuse.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Autom. Wasserstandsregulierung - aber wie?*

Hallo,
so einen Schalter würde ich außerhalb des Teiches anschließen, so wie von StefanS angedeutet (hinter dem BA oder Skimmer in einer "Steigleitung", sofern der Druckverlust auf der Leitung nicht zu hoch ist). Nimmt man zwei Niveauschalter mit 5 cm Hysterese, dann kann man auch beim halben Füllstand schalten (egal ob nun mechanisch oder elektrisch). Wenn beide Dosierleitungen einen verschiedenen Querschnitt haben (einmalige Verengung im Querschnitt reicht, wenn man beide gleich bauen will), dann sollte nichts schiefgehen, so lange nicht andere Katastrophen wie undichter Teich oder Filter passieren...


----------

